# Cage needed for small dog for post-op care



## Hooked (29/5/18)

Hi everyone,

One of my dogs (a small dog of 8kg) has to go for a major op on Monday, on both hind legs. The recovery time will be 6 weeks, during which time he may not walk around. I need to contain him, somehow. Heaven knows how, because he's hyperactive. I think both of us will need sedation!

Does anyone in Cape Town have a cage which I could borrow?


----------



## RainstormZA (29/5/18)

Ooooh good luck. He will whine. Get happy hound tablets for small dogs and see if that helps with cage confinement. Ours had to be confined for 8 weeks after an op to his spine.

He whined and cried so much, my dad put him in his harness with his leash anchored to his desk. Lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ooooh good luck. He will whine. Get happy hound tablets for small dogs and see if that helps with cage confinement. Ours had to be confined for 8 weeks after an op to his spine.
> 
> He whined and cried so much, my dad put him in his harness with his leash anchored to his desk. Lol



@RainstormZA Yes, it's going to be an awful time, especially this little bugger who is soooo active. If I can't find a cage I will also harness him to something. I suspect he'll be happier that way. I've already warned the surgeon that he is going to need strong sedatives (the dog, that is!) - and so will I!

Have you tried Calm Eze? Just wondering how that compares with Happy Hound, as Calm Eze doesn't do much for him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA Yes, it's going to be an awful time, especially this little bugger who is soooo active. If I can't find a cage I will also harness him to something. I suspect he'll be happier that way. I've already warned the surgeon that he is going to need strong sedatives (the dog, that is!) - and so will I!
> 
> Have you tried Calm Eze? Just wondering how that compares with Happy Hound, as Calm Eze doesn't do much for him.



It takes longer to work, that's the issue. We have used it for Jimmy during thunderstorms and it did help him through his anxiety issues too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/5/18)

@Hooked i also meant to add that sometimes it works and others it doesn't. Gino was very hyper and once it wore off, her hyperactivity became worse for a few hours.

Only a two hour walk would wear her out.


----------



## Room Fogger (30/5/18)

Good luck with the op and with the care @Hooked, never nice if a furry family member needs vet intervention.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Hooked i also meant to add that sometimes it works and others it doesn't. Gino was very hyper and once it wore off, her hyperactivity became worse for a few hours.
> 
> Only a two hour walk would wear her out.



Oh my vape! Thanks for telling me that. My little one won't be allowed to walk for 6 weeks. I think I'll ask the surgeon for sedatives.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Oh my vape! Thanks for telling me that. My little one won't be allowed to walk for 6 weeks. I think I'll ask the surgeon for sedatives.



And if the lil one needs to go out and pee? Ours was allowed, quiet calm walking on a leash.


----------



## Caramia (30/5/18)

@Hooked - I am certain I saw a "Dachshund" walker somewhere locally (it basically is a harness that lifts up the hind, maybe google that (obviously only for "those loo walks"), or even wheelies for dogs. 
As for a crate, maybe look for a transporter cage? It is very confined though, but I think with some sedatives might work?

But strongs Girla

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/18)

Caramia said:


> @Hooked - I am certain I saw a "Dachshund" walker somewhere locally (it basically is a harness that lifts up the hind, maybe google that (obviously only for "those loo walks"), or even wheelies for dogs.
> As for a crate, maybe look for a transporter cage? It is very confined though, but I think with some sedatives might work?
> 
> But strongs Girla



Thanks @Caramia I'll look for the walker/wheelie - never thought of that. I've been lucky enough to find a cage that he'll be comfortable in but not be able to walk around in. Really lucky to have found that and in my little town too and the owner is happy to lend it to me for 6 weeks.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (6/6/18)

How did the op go on you furkid @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/6/18)

Bulldog said:


> How did the op go on you furkid @Hooked



Thanks for asking @Bulldog. The surgeon said that it went well, but it was a severe case. The bone (tibia) was 35 degrees skew. He had to cut off the skew bit and insert a plate. Poor little chap (my dog, that is lol). Apparently the other hind leg has the same defect and he'll operate on that one in 3 months time. Now it's just a loooong recuperation. Start physio next week, no walking for 6 weeks and it will take 3 months for full recovery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/6/18)

@Bulldog @Braki I can't leave him by himself, locked up in a cage all day, so I won't be going out and about much. And I don't want visitors as it's going to excite him, so .... we'll have to postpone our get-together, I'm afraid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Bulldog @Braki I can't leave him by himself, locked up in a cage all day, so I won't be going out and about much. And I don't want visitors as it's going to excite him, so .... we'll have to postpone our get-together, I'm afraid.


Good luck with his recovery @Hooked , hope he will get back to his own self fast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (6/6/18)

No problem @Hooked hope he has a full and speedy recovery.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Good luck with his recovery @Hooked , hope he will get back to his own self fast.



@Room Fogger I certainly hope so. I wouldn't be happy if he recovered to some other self.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

